# What are the dimensions of a Headway 38120P cell?



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried to get the dimensions from the main ChinaHeadway site, but when I click on the product a virus jumps out and my computer security stops it and reboots? 

http://www.chinaheadway.com/en/product.asp?classid=39


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

38mm diameter
120mm long


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

frodus said:


> 38mm diameter
> 120mm long


Travis,

Thanks for the drawing, It helps. 

Since I'm going to use the Headway snap together blocks to build our battery, could you give me the dimensions of a pair of batteries with blocks installed at easch end. I'm sure others would like to know as well.

Jim


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

From Manzanita's site:


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cool drawing THANK YOU!* 



frodus said:


> 38mm diameter
> 120mm long


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> From Manzanita's site:


Ya beat me to it!

Thanks rwaudio.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> From Manzanita's site:


 
Thanks,

Embarassing, I suppose this was right in front of me, thats why I didn't see it. At least I now know for sure the battery will fit where I planned to put it.


Jim


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

frodus said:


> Ya beat me to it!
> 
> Thanks rwaudio.


Thanks to you guys as well, I don't think headway has drawings this nice!



Jimdear2 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Embarassing, I suppose this was right in front of me, thats why I didn't see it. At least I now know for sure the battery will fit where I planned to put it.
> 
> ...


I went through the same search a couple weeks ago when I started designing my battery boxes so I had the file handy.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> Thanks to you guys as well, I don't think headway has drawings this nice!


Thats where I got my drawing, straight from headway. I have it in AutoCAD if you want it.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

That would be great, I asked for cad drawings of the 38120S cells and holders as well as some discharge curves at various temperatures. They had some semi useful info on the temperature related questions but nothing related to drawings. Perhaps not everyone there has the same access to resources.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I only have the cad for the battery, not the holders.... but you should be able to draw that up from the info we have on the Manzanita Micro website.


----------

